# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  PCA gab uns den Rest wohl.....

## wölfin

Irgendwie drohe ich in meinem ganzen Frust und Leid zu ersticken..deshalb meine Zeilen hier!

Mein Mann erhielt die Diagnose PCA im Juli 2010...Schock...Forum..OP in der Mariniklinik in Hamburg im September 2010; einseitig nervenerhaltend; REHA im Oktober 2010. Kontinenz und Potenz nicht im grünen Bereich (subjektive Einschätzung meinens Mannes)...Veränderung..Gleichgültigkeit die Familie betreffend (4 Stieftöchter), Rückzug, Isolation...kein Wunsch nach Nähe, Geborgenheit, Gesprächen, Hilfe....Scheidung bald...

Der Vater meiner Kinder starb elendig zu Hause an einem rezidivierendem Pancreas CA...ich weiß was Pflege und Aufopferung bedeutet..aber nun dies...ich bin einfach nur ....

Ich habe alles versucht, ihm zur Seite zu stehen..kann seine Aktion/Reaktion einfach nicht begreifen...Gott sei Dank habe ich meine Kinder und eine gute Lebensaufgabe...jedoch, vergessen kann ich diese Situtaiton wohl niemals..

Sylvia

----------


## dillinger

Da ist guter Rat teuer, Sylvia.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück, diese Situation zu bewältigen! Irgendwann wird er Fehler einsehen!!

gruss, dillinger

----------


## Hvielemi

> ...Veränderung..Gleichgültigkeit die Familie betreffend (4 Stieftöchter), Rückzug, Isolation...kein Wunsch nach Nähe, Geborgenheit, Gesprächen, Hilfe....
> 
> ...ich weiß was Pflege und Aufopferung bedeutet..aber nun dies...ich bin einfach nur ....
> 
> Ich habe alles versucht, ihm zur Seite zu stehen...kann seine Aktion/Reaktion einfach nicht begreifen...


Liebe Sylvia

Da gibt es nichts zu begreifen, das ist enfach nur traurig. 
(Bekommt Dein Mann eine Hormonsuppression?).

Du wärst bereit, einen zweiten Mann zu pflegen, aber er kann an
dieser Chance nichts finden.
Du wärst bereit, das Bett mit ihm, der sich selbst nicht mehr gut
genug sei, zu teilen, aber es kommt nicht bei ihm an.
Du wärst bereit, ihm Geborgenheit zu geben, Nähe und Hilfe, aber er
kann diese hohen Werte der Liebe nicht empfinden oder gar erwidern.

Ach Sylvia, Depression ist eine schwere Krankheit.

Es ist einzig Dein Entscheid, wie weit Du diesen schweren Weg 
mit ihm gehen kannst - oder eben nicht.

etwas verzagt schreib ich meinen üblichen Gruss hin:
Carpe diem!
Hvielemi


PS:
Vor dem Krebs, der mich packt, hab ich keine Angst, aber davor, in einer
nächsten Phase von Hormonsuppression meiner Freundin das anzutun,
was grad bei Euch geschieht. Wo jetzt Glück steht, könnte sich Gleichgültigkeit
breitmachen. Das ist eine furchtbare Vorstellung, vor allem, dass man dem
so machtlos gegenüberstehe, wenn dieser fiese Grauschleier erst mal über das
Leben gekommen ist. 
Aus der letzten Phase weiss ich: 
Gleichgültigkeit schmerzt, aber das ist ja 'egal'. 
Teufelskreis heisst sowas.

Ich schick Dir ein paar Trollblumen, neulich 'gepflückt' in den Kreisalpen:

----------


## tom aus lu

Es ist die Machtlosigkeit der Angehörigen die eine geliebte Person nicht mehr als Menschen sondern nur noch als funktionierende Körperhülle, ohne Regungen und Gefühle wahrnehmen. Die Entfremdung wird immer größer und irgendwann kennt man die Person nicht mehr die nur noch an eine Wand oder aus dem Fenster starrt.

So haben meine Mutter, meine Familie und ich die tiefen Depressionen meines Vaters damals empfunden. Es konnte uns niemand einen Rat geben, niemand wusste damals wie wir uns verhalten können, wir mussten einfach hilflos zusehen.

Er brach damals mit allem, mit seiner Familie und auch mit seinen behandelten Ärzten. Er nahm keine Medikamente mehr, ihm war es egal evtl. nur ein Jahr oder auch zehn Jahre zu leben.

Was dann passierte grenzte dann doch noch an ein Wunder. Nachdem er sich von allem lossagte ging es stetig bergauf. Innerhalb weniger Wochen war der Lebensmut wieder vorhanden, die Freude über ganz kleine Dinge nahm zu und er wurde fast wieder der "Alte". 

Das war vor 10 Jahren. Wie schon berichtet geht er heute zu keinem Urologen mehr, vertraut nur noch sich selbst und hört nur ausnahmsweise auf den Rat unseres gemeinsamen Hausarztes. 

Wir haben damals den Glauben an ihn nie aufgegeben auch wenn wir öfters gemeinsam durch die Hölle geschickt würden.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zum Schluss...

Alles Gute für Dich und Deinen Mann

Tom

----------


## Mafred

Sylvia ...die Worte von Tom sollten dir ein bischen Auftrieb geben und hoffen lassen...Wie sieht es mit deiner Liebe zu ihm aus ?  Aus meiner Partnerschaft kann ich von Glück reden das ich diesen Mann ,(35 Jahre Ehe) immer noch liebe ,ihm "warme,herzliche" Gefühle rüberbringe. Er ist seit Jahren in Hormontherapie gewesen,Totalop und Bestrahlungen vorab..wie dein Mann nicht kontinent und "Potenz" =0 ...Als er diese ,für uns unbegreiflichen Veränderungen zeigte, nahm ich ihn mir an "meine Seite" und sprach ausführlich mit ihm. Auch wenn alles nicht mehr geht ...sich in den Arm nehmen,sich anlächeln ,gute Gespräche führen,sein Nebenan zu spüren..rankuscheln..geht immer !!  Gut das er es sich zu Herzen genommen hat , an sich gearbeitet und mich wieder glücklich machen konnte .Auch er genießt es ,einfach die nette Zweisamkeit,die Nähe die man früher auch gern spürte...
Vielleicht helfen dir ein bischen unsere Erfahrungen und können dich aufbauen , und du versuchst es selber mal ob du so bei ihm ankommst...nur Geduld mußt du haben..
Alles Gute für euch Beide 
Gruß Mafred

----------


## wölfin

Danke Dillinger!

Ich bin stark, wollte diese Stärke teilen; wurde abgelehnt! Jeder Mensch hat das Recht, sein Leben zu leben, wie er es möchte...solange er keine Mitmenschen verletzt...

Er wird niemals irgendeinen Fehler einsehen oder zugeben!

Gruß
Sylvia

----------


## wölfin

Hallo Hvielemi,

nein, keine Hormonsuppressiva; Depression? gut möglich; Menschen, die keinerlei Hilfe annehmen und keine Selbstreflektion kennen, haben im Umgang mit einer derartig "männlichen" Krankheit kaum Chancen, den Tunnel verlassen zu können...

Liebe Grüße
Sylvia

----------


## wölfin

Hallo Tom,

ich ging schon einmal mit meinem ersten Mann und Vater meiner vier Töchter durch die Hölle...ich hätte es wieder getan! Er ließ es nicht zu und verließ uns...Flucht ist auch kein Ausweg, jedoch haben wir es mittlerweile akzeptiert...

Liebe Grüße
Sylvia

----------


## wölfin

Hallo Mafred,

es verbindet Euch eine sehr lange Zeit (35 Jahre); in diesen Jahren gab es Höhen und Tiefen, die Ihr meistertet...wir hatten nur insgesamt 6 Jahre; davon alleine 2 seit Diagnose und ca. 1,5 Jahre Veränderung (sicherlich bedingt durch Manifestation der Erkrankung). Mein Wunsch nach Nähe wurde mit Ablehnung und Mißachtung begegnet...das ist einfach nur grausam! Leider gehören zu der Bewältigung post operativ immer 2, die wissen, wofür und warum sie kämpfen wollen...

Lieben Gruß
Sylvia

----------


## wölfin

mein thread sollte auch kein Angriff auf das Verhalten meines Mannes sein; es sind Worte aus dem tiefsten Innersten meines Herzens gewesen; denn ich glaube, dass es vielen Betroffenen ähnlich ergehen kann, wenn sie nicht in der Lage sind, aufeinander zuzugehen und sich auf das Wesentliche im Leben zu konzentrieren: 

Auf die Liebe...die tiefe innige Liebe, die alles Leid und jeden Schmerz vergessen lässt...

leider ist es nicht jedem Menschen vergönnt, diese zu empfinden...

Alles Gute und Liebe allen Betroffenen und allen Familien

Sylvia

----------


## Mafred

Hi Sylvia...ist lange her das du von euch hören lassen hast, magst du schreiben wie es euch ergangen ist ?
Deine Worte in diesem Thread klangen doch ein wenig Hilfe suchend .....Würde mich über ein paar Zeilen von dir freuen...wie gehts deinem Mann heute ?
LG Mafred

----------

